

Avoid distractions - Paul Graham - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/83849801/10-avoid-distractions-paul-graham

======
flamontagne
It's a cliche but I think sometimes you just have to fall flat on your face to
learn something. At the time we did not have the experience to know Graham was
right. We acted as if he was wrong and we know the rest of the story. The good
news is that we learned from it and that we'll try to never do this mistake
again. It's hard to keep the focus and to not change your mind because almost
everyone are in agreement with sentences like : "Well... you have no choice to
do consulting. you have to live!".

